

7,073 Users Can Be Wrong (Airfoil Speakers Touch back in App Store) - bgentry
http://rogueamoeba.com/utm/2012/06/06/7073-users-can-be-wrong/

======
bgentry
TL;DR: Apple removed Airfoil Speakers Touch because of its ability to receive
audio from iTunes and iOS.

In order to achieve this functionality, Rogue Amoeba had to use the leaked
AirPlay private key, and Apple objected to this specific functionality being
included in their App Store.

~~~
minikites
And of course this isn't mentioned in the blog post so Rogue Amoeba can play
the victim.

